# Budget Speakers



## Zealous

Hello there,
I'm currently looking for some low priced 2.1 speakers. I'm not that knowledgable when it comes to audio, so I pretty much looked at the MSY page and got 1 speaker from each brand. 

Logitech LS21 - $21
Edifier M1350 - $29
Altec-Lansing BXR1221 -$30
Cyber Acoustics CA3090 - $33
Creative A220 - $30

Out of them, which one should I buy? or do you know others that are < $40 that are better?
(prices are in Australian dollar)


----------



## voyagerfan99

After reading some reviews on NewEgg, I'd say go with the Altec Lansing speakers.


----------



## SslagleZ28

voyagerfan99 said:


> After reading some reviews on NewEgg, I'd say go with the Altec Lansing speakers.



you trust newegg reviews


----------



## Nanobyte

There is so little useful technical information you can't tell.  Short of hearing them side by side I would say that sadly, it comes down to looks and accessories.  I like speakers with the wired remote and headphone jack.  At this price, you may as well buy something that makes plugging in good headphones more convenient.


----------



## Zealous

@Nano
I also like speakers with the wired remote and the headphone jack. From what I've seen, the Logitech and Edifier ones have those. I've heard of Logitech, never heard of Edifier so I'm leaning towards the $21 Logitech.


----------



## daisymtc

No idea about these budget speakers...
How about logitech S220


----------



## yoyojoe

dont get budget speakers save up money for a better pair


----------



## Necifix

Go with the Edifier's. They are an amazing company and will not disappoint.


----------



## Drenlin

Definitely the Altec Lansing set. It's got a lot more volume headroom than any of the others. 

The Edifier is a moderately close second due to its 3.5" drivers, and might actually have better sound quality, but the AL set has roughly double the power of the rest of them and relatively large enclosures behind the speakers.


----------



## Necifix

Edifier = Quality.
Altec Lansing = Loud.


----------



## dave1701

hey, I wouldn't get the logitecs.  I made the mistake of buying the LS21 and those things are just horrible!  The sub woofer at all but the very top volume literally makes no sound.  The sub woofer is absolutely worthless. The satellites sound like their playing out of a tin can.  I'm buying the $100 off of ebay Klipsch Promedia 2.1s.


----------

